# help building a sump



## lovemypets73 (Apr 23, 2012)

We have a 90 gal. with 6" Oscar and 4" Geos(earth eater). Our O is a messy eater and what food the Geos doesn't catch goes into the substrate. We know as they get larger and larger the tank load will not be taken care of by the 2 emperor 400's. We clean the gravel often but we still need more filtration. 

I talked my hubby into building a sump. His first try was a disaster, pump to large, tubing to large, no overflow. Now after lot's of printouts of DIY instructions hopefully he knows what he needs to do. *old dude 

Anyone have any special tips to avoid & to make sure you do this etc. would greatly be appreciated. :fish9:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums

DIY Overflow Using Only PVC Pipe (DIY OVERFLOW PROJECTS)


----------

